# Lekarze > Forum endokrynologiczne >  Zapalenie tarczycy objawy

## Nie zarejestrowany

Jakie są objawy zapalenia tarczycy? Ja od kilku dni mam napady duszności, odczuwam ból w okolicy tarczycy, który momentami promieniuje aż do uszu. Do lekarza jestem zapisana dopiero pod koniec stycznia. Z tego co ja wyczytałam to wygląda na zapalenie tarczycy.
Czy to coś poważnego?

Proszę o pomoc. Z góry dziękuję.

----------


## susu

*Zapalenie tarczycy* obejmuje wiele chorób tarczycy, wywołujących w gruczole zmiany zapalne lub zbliżone do zapalnych. Zapalenie tarczycy w zależności od przebiegu choroby dzielimy na ostre, podostre i przewlekle.
*Ostre zapalenie tarczycy* to rzadko spotykana choroba, wywołana najczęściej przez bakterie np. gronkowce lub paciorkowce. Bakterie przedostają się do tarczycy przeważnie z ognisk zakaźnych, umiejscowionych w obrębie szyi, jamy ustnej lub dróg oddechowych. Choroba obejmuje cały gruczoł lub ogranicza się do jego części. W zmienionej zapalnie tkance mogą powstawać okniska martwicy i ropnie.
*Ostre zakaźne zapalenie tarczycy* _objawia się_ początkowo osłabieniem i nieznaczną gorączką. Później następuje ból i obrzęk tarczycy oraz wysoka gorączka. Skóra nad gruczołem jest zaczerwieniona i gorąca, tarczyca staje się twarda, bardzo wrażliwa na dotyk i ulega zropieniu. Utrudnione jest też połykanie.
*Leczenie choroby* polega na podawaniu dużej ilości antybiotyków, leków przeciwbólowych oraz stosowaniu ciepłych, wilgotnych okładów na szyję. W przypadku zropienia gruczołu jest konieczna interwencja chirurgiczna. Na ogół wyniki leczenia są dobre.

*Ostre zapalenie tarczycy* _może powstawać wskutek_ krwotoku do tarczycy, występującego samoistnie lub po urazie szyi. Wylew krwi do wola charakteryzuje się nagłym jego obrzmieniem i bólem szyi.

*Podostre zapalenie tarczycy*, zwane również chorobą de Quervaina, polega na rozwinięciu się w gruczole zmian zapalnych, które przebiegają burzliwymi objawami miejscowymi, nie powodują jednak zropienia tarczycy. Choroba ta wywoływana jest przez wirusy. Kobiety chorują czterokrotnie częściej niż mężczyźni. Choroba obejmuje zazwyczaj całą tarczyce, czasami tylko jej część.
*Objawy.* Na początku choroby występuje ból szyi, promieniujący do ucha. Czasami ból jest nietypowy i dotyczy tylko uszu czy zębów. Gruczoł obrzmiewa i twardnieje. Pojawia się też gorączka. Podostre zapalenie tarczycy trwa od kilku tygodni do kilku miesięcy.
*Leczenie polega na* podawaniu leków przeciwzapalnych i stosowaniu ciepłych, wilgotnych okładów na szyję. Celem szybkiego zmniejszenia dolegliwości miejscowych podaje się czasami prednizon. W niektórych przypadkach następstwem choroby jest niedoczynność tarczycy. Dlatego chorzy, którzy przeszli podostre zapalenie tarczycy, są poddawani okresowo badaniom kontrolnym.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ten artykuł bardzo mi pomógł. Opiszę swój przypadek. Po przebytej infekcji / najprawdopodobnie wirusowej  dającej jedyne objawy w postaci zapalenia dróg moczowych / pojawił się ból szyi, a dokładnie jednego płata tarczycy. Ból w postaci pieczenia, rwania, pulsowania był uciążliwy szczególnie w nocy, kiedy byłam rozgrzana. Promieniował do kąta żuchwy i ucha. Koncentrował się na jednej stronie. Temp. stan podgorączkowy 37,3, kołatanie serca po małym wysiłku.  Internista odmówił skierowania na badanie krwi, bo uznał, że nie ma takiej potrzeby, a jeśli bardzo mi zależy to mogę wykonać je na swój koszt. Wykonałam kompletne badania włącznie z tsh, anty -tpo, trab, ft3,ft4 , ob, crp. Wyniki tarczycowe - norma, natomiast znacznie podwyższone OB i CRP. Z ciężkim  bólem trafiłam na SOR. Najpierw do szpitalam na Kamieńskiego, a potem na Koszarową, gdzie lekarka powiedziała - To guzki zapalne, sama mam 15 i olewam to.  W żadnym z tych szpitali nie można było wykonać USG. Dziwne...... Nikt mi nie pomógł, nie przepisała nic przeciwzaplanego, a mogli choćby NLP, który nie zaszkodziłby, a napewno ulżył. Poczytałam w sieci / nie fora - broń Boże ! a prace naukowe / i zdiagnozowałam się sama - podostre zapalenie tarczycy. Natychmiast zmieniłam przychodnię i lekarza internistę. Ten wysłał mnie na badanie USG, zapobiegawczo przepisał antybiotyk/ zupełnie nie umniejszył objawów, bo tego  stanu nie wywołały bakterie /  Na własną rękę wzięłam metypred - steryd przeciwzapalny, który zminimalizował ból, ale zamaskował objawy. Po 6 dniach odstawiłam steryd schodząc z dawki stopniowo i stwierdziłam trudność w przełykaniu. Pojechałam na  SOR na Kamieńskiego, a lekarz w korytarzu po badaniu palpacyjnym stwierdził, że jestem zdrowa, bo  cyt. węzły nie są powiększone.  Na ibupromie 500  dotrwałam do dnia USG  / 6 tygodni od wystąpienia pierwszych objawów / i usłyszłam diagnozę: Podostre zapalenie tarczycy (choroba de Quervaina) - bjawy w obrazie typowe. Płat tarczycy powiekszony x2, obniżona echogenoczność, bez guzków ........ Dziś mija 6 tydzień. Objawy ustępują. Noce są spokojne i nie przyjmuję żadnych leków. Za 2 tygodnie powtórzę badania ft3,ft4, tsh, ob, crp, na ktore już bezpłatnie skierował mnie nowy internista. Za jakiś czas kontrolne usg. A ja czuję, że już wracam do zdrowia  :Smile:  Choroba jest rzadka. W mojej przychodni we Wrocławiu to 2 przypadek od 14 lat.

----------

